# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #25: Delta Platform Assembly

## Eddie

*Project Update #25: Delta Platform Assembly*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Hello Backers,
In this update I will show some pictures of the delta platform we are conducting testing with. The white 3D printed components shown in the images below are in "testing" stages and will be black on the final version. Notice that we are working with a different auto-level probe design as well.
Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that we are one of the only delta platform with triple extrusion and a proper adjustment mechanism to align all three print heads perfectly.
Delta Platform - Top View
Delta Platform - Nozzles
Notice that we have engraved the nozzles with the diameter for quick identification. We are also testing different types of LED for illuminating the print area.
Missing in this testing assembly are some wires, the optical end-stop PCB and the probe tip (shown here 3D printed).
Give us your thoughts!
Jean Le Bouthillier

----------


## LambdaFF

Does this mean the platform is now compatible of 3 extruders + sensor ?

----------

